# WTS/WTB Threads



## spongemonkey (Mar 4, 2019)

Where are the market place want to sell/want to buy threads? I dont see them on the forum. I have the required 50 posts to be able to post in them but can not find them.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

You must be pretty anxious to sell. 51 posts in six days must be some kind of record. I don't recall seeing sales made between members here, didn't see it in the forum list.

GW


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

If I'm reading the rules correctly (Rules here (scroll down to 'classifieds'): https://www.handgunforum.net/xf/threads/forum-rules.32364/ Looks like you should post under "General Semi-Auto" or "General Revolver" area. 
Accessories such as holsters or other gear should go under "Handgun Accessories"

General Semi-Auto: https://www.handgunforum.net/xf/forums/general-semi-auto.72/

General Revolver: https://www.handgunforum.net/xf/forums/general-revolver-area.87/

Handgun Accessories here: https://www.handgunforum.net/xf/forums/handgun-accessories.73/


----------



## spongemonkey (Mar 4, 2019)

Goldwing said:


> You must be pretty anxious to sell. 51 posts in six days must be some kind of record. I don't recall seeing sales made between members here, didn't see it in the forum list.
> 
> GW


No, really dont have anything that I want/need to sell. I do like to see what others may have up for sell though in case I may have an interest or need for a particular item.


----------



## spongemonkey (Mar 4, 2019)

BackyardCowboy said:


> If I'm reading the rules correctly (Rules here (scroll down to 'classifieds'): https://www.handgunforum.net/xf/threads/forum-rules.32364/ Looks like you should post under "General Semi-Auto" or "General Revolver" area.
> Accessories such as holsters or other gear should go under "Handgun Accessories"
> 
> General Semi-Auto: https://www.handgunforum.net/xf/forums/general-semi-auto.72/
> ...


Thanks for that! I already had read it and will re-read it again. I just thought there would be a seperate classifieds section.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

spongemonkey said:


> Thanks for that! I already had read it and will re-read it again. I just thought there would be a seperate classifieds section.


That might be a good suggestion for Admin.

HEY ADMIN!!!


----------



## spongemonkey (Mar 4, 2019)

BackyardCowboy said:


> That might be a good suggestion for Admin.
> 
> HEY ADMIN!!!


I think so also but, I didnt want to have them work any harder than they already do since they volunteer their time.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

They may just say we interpreted the rules correctly, or they may set up a "Member Classifieds" Forum or Subforum. They could consider making it accessible by members only as well, so would not be available to guests.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

The classified section WAS linked from the main menu. The link has been moved, and I am not aware of where it has been moved to now


----------



## spongemonkey (Mar 4, 2019)

Shipwreck said:


> The classified section WAS linked from the main menu. The link has been moved, and I am not aware of where it has been moved to now


Okay, thanks for the heads up!


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

I've been in touch with Admin and they are considering creating a Classifieds section, but my put a poll or something out to see if it should be visible to members only.


----------



## spongemonkey (Mar 4, 2019)

BackyardCowboy said:


> I've been in touch with Admin and they are considering creating a Classifieds section, but my put a poll or something out to see if it should be visible to members only.


Thanks for that! Really appreciate it!


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

Sell something? My problem is buying. Besides the Ruger PCC,I just bought a Glock 17 and Taurus TX22. It's an illness. I'll post pictures and a range report as soon as the TX22 shows up. Initial shooting with the G17 fails to excite like CZ's do. With all the beating the Taurus guns take, I promise to take no prisoners with the TX22.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Tangof said:


> Sell something? My problem is buying. Besides the Ruger PCC,I just bought a Glock 17 and Taurus TX22. It's an illness. I'll post pictures and a range report as soon as the TX22 shows up. Initial shooting with the G17 fails to excite like CZ's do. With all the beating the Taurus guns take, I promise to take no prisoners with the TX22.


Sounds like you need GA, not us. (Gunaholics Anonymous)


----------



## spongemonkey (Mar 4, 2019)

BackyardCowboy said:


> Sounds like you need GA, not us. (Gunaholics Anonymous)


Sounds like I got that problem/affliction as well!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I have gotten over my gun buying illness. Getting divorced and going to 1 income two and a half years ago took care of all of that extra income. 

But damn if I did not have it bad. The number of guns I have owned over 25 years is in the 3 digits. It is a hard "disease" to beat


----------

